# Somerville Spillway Thursday



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Wanted to get out and fish a little before this cold weather hit, so i took a solo trip to the spillway after work. Tried to find a buddy to go so i could seine some ghost minnows in the lake, but no one could go. So i just fished jigs. Fishing was decent, but not on fire. Caught 15 or so whites in abot 1.5 hours on 2 inch pearl bass assain jigs. A few really nice ones around 16 inches or so. No hybrids, and i saw none caught. Nice evening at the lake.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice....


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

nice catch good pic and report


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice pic deebo. Should have given me a call. j/j it would have taken me 2 hours to get up there. Was there on Tuesday and didn't do too well. Just a lot of channel cats and gasper goos. Fishing from the bank I suppose?


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Job well done Salt! I just got back from the spillway with my brother and dad. We caught over 60 good whites. The action was still going on strong when we left. People were still plucking them out left and right on both sides of the spillway. We were just too tired from all of the castings. Caught all of the fishes on 2" grubs/curly tails as well. There were some nice hybrids being caught out today...mainly on live shad fished on the bottom. Hope this cold front don't mess things up because I would like to go up there again once or twice before hitting my saltwater routine. Tight lines to all!


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh...we did took pictues on the cell phone, but didn't turned out too well.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey,
Gates must have been open.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Gates have been opened for a while, and they did shut it down for a few days a couple of weeks ago. The lake is 3.14 feet above normal as of a minute a go. Hopefully, they will continue to discharge water from the lake for a few more weeks.


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Spec Chaser, How can I get to the spillway from Houston? I try to fishing monday. thanks


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

My buddie and I caught 41 white bass Thursday also. We fished for about 1.5 hours. All fish were caught on road runners. Pix to come soon.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Take 290 West to Brenham; look for sign for 36 North to Somerville from US 290 since at this point....US 290 exit on to ramp to go to Austin. Keep left and straight to go on 36 North to Somerville. I think about 2 - 2 1/2 mile up it will fork; take the left direction under a bridge & this will now be Texas 36 North to Somerville. It's about 14 miles up the the highway from this point. Take a left at the second orange caution blinking lights across the highway. There is a Shell Gas station at the corner (Texas 36 & CR 1948) where you turn. Cross the railroad tracks & make a right to Overlook Park.....follow road down & up the hill. There is a dirt parking lot further up on the hill where you park. The spillway is straight down on the right of the lake at the parking area. 

Good luck! I hope the cold front this weekend didn't messed the fishing up.


----------

